# Gucken Unternehmen zu sehr auf Noten?



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich stehe ein Jahr vor meinem Abi. Nun möchte ich mich gerne für ein Duales Studium bewerben. Bei großen Firmen muss ich so langsam anfangen mich zu bewerben. Jetzt lese ich immer wieder von Leuten, die mit einem 2,5 Notendurchschnitt ( nicht Abi! ) abgelehnt werden. Mein Halbjahresszeugnis hat einen Schnitt von 2,4. 

ich fange jetzt echt an, an mir zu zweifeln, ob ich ein Platz finde. ( Ich will mich bei großen Firmen bewerben, wie commerzbank, Telekom, Allianz etc...) Sind Unternehmen heute echt so noten geil? Jemand mit einem 2,5 Schnitt kann für den Job besser geeignet sein als jemand der nur stumpf auswendig lernt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unternehmen zu Noten geil?*

Könntest du die Überschrift mal etwas seriöser gestallten? 

Die Unternehmen sind nicht versessen auf Noten, sie haben schlicht die Auswahl. Sie haben Vorgaben, meinetwegen schauen sie sich Bewerber erst ab einem Schnitt von 2 an, alles, was darüber ist, fliegt vorher aus.
Das ist heute die normale Vorgehensweise, da die Personalleute nicht die Zeit haben sich tausende von Bewerbungen im Einzelnen anzuschauen, so werden Vorauswahlen getroffen, zum Leidwesen vieler.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unternehmen zu Noten geil?*

wo änder ich denn das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Unternehmen zu Noten geil?*

Du editierst den Startpost und klickst dann auf "erweitert". Dort kannst du die Überschrift anpassen.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Alles Klar!

Doch wenn eine Firma schreibt "überdurchschnittliches Abi", kann man doch nicht sagen, dass ein 1er Schnitt als überdurchschnittlich gilt und ein 2er Schnitt nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2012)

Es sind Unternehmen.
Die müssen möglichst effizient die besten Bewerber raussuchen -und dann muss man halt eine Vorauswahl treffen.
Und es ist halt am wahrscheinlichsten, dass die Leute, die engagiert und  intelligent sind einen 1,X Schnitt haben und keinen 3,X Schnitt (jetzt mal übertrieben gesehen). Es  rentiert sich einfach nicht, wenn man 200 oder mehr Bewerber mehr  analysieren muss, wenn die "Besten" wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht darunter  sind.


----------



## mempi (9. Januar 2012)

Einfach bewerben! 

Unternehmen legen viel Wert auf eine gute Bewertung - und mittlerweile erhalten viele andere Dinge mehr Wichtung als Zeugnisse. Zum Beispiel Praktika, eigenständige Fortbildung, ehrenamtliches Engagement.

Bewerbe dich dort, wo du möchtest - auch auf die Gefahr hin abgelehnt zu werden, die Chance besteht immer - aber wichtig ist eine wirklich gute Bewerbung, die hängen bleibt. Die Entscheidung ob man zu einem Gespräch eingeladen wird, fällt meistens innerhalb weniger Sekunden bei sehr großen Unternehmen.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Na gut, Noten sagen trotzdem nichts über die Qualität eines Bankkaufmannes.  Wie wichtig sind außerschulische Aktivitäten für Unternehmen? Ich führe seit 3 Monaten eine Juniorengruppe, selbstverständlich auch mit dem Gedanken, dass es auf der Bewerbung gut aussieht. Ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Doch wenn eine Firma schreibt "überdurchschnittliches Abi", kann man doch nicht sagen, dass ein 1er Schnitt als überdurchschnittlich gilt und ein 2er Schnitt nicht.


 
Das ist eben eine Definitionsfrage. Das Unternehmen spricht ja nicht von einer Zahl und einem x hinterm Komma sondern eben von überdurchschnittlich, was auch immer sie darunter verstehen.
Selbst wenn du ein Schnitt von 2,5 hast, würde ich mich da bewerben, denn nach deiner Definition ist das über dem Durchschnitt.

Ich sehe das ja bei uns, da bewerben sich auch unglaubliche viele Leute um Stellen, egal jetzt mal in welchem Bereich und irgendwo musst du eine Vorauswahl treffen, geht einfach nicht anders, die Stapel sind gigantisch hoch. Also schaust du auf die Noten und darauf, was der Bewerber denn so in seiner Freizeit gemacht hat, also eben etwas, das zu dem Job passt, den er haben will (damit meine ich nicht Skaten oder so, sondern eben außerschulische Aktivitäten in dem Bereich, in dem er sich bewirbt).


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Bietet deine Firma auch duale Studiengänge an?


----------



## mempi (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Na gut, Noten sagen trotzdem nichts über die Qualität eines Bankkaufmannes.  Wie wichtig sind außerschulische Aktivitäten für Unternehmen? Ich führe seit 3 Monaten eine Juniorengruppe, selbstverständlich auch mit dem Gedanken, dass es auf der Bewerbung gut aussieht. Ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund.


 
Das macht einen guten Eindruck - signalisiert es doch, das du dich engagierst, das du zwischenmenschliche Kontakte pflegst. Also ich arbeite im Bereich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und habe somit Einblick in viele unterschiedliche Arbeitsbereiche, und meine Beobachtungen sind einfach, dass auf so etwas viel Wert gelegt wird. Die meisten Unternehmen wollen keine Fachidioten, sondern Menschen die mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Bietet deine Firma auch duale Studiengänge an?


 
Nein, bei uns kann der Student sein praktisches Semester machen.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Januar 2012)

bei mir war damals einer mit reingerutscht, weil er n praktikum vorher in der firma hatte.
wir waren 3 mit abi und halt er mit sozusagen nix außer n praktikum.
letztlich hatte sich zwar rausgestellt, dass er mit abstand der dümmste (sry für den ausdruck) war, aber er war mit drin...


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mein erste Praktika bei der Sparkasse, hab eine gute Bewertung bekommen, mein zweites Praktikum mache ich jetzt bei der Allianz. Hoffe da einen guten Eindruck zu machen, um durch eine gute Bewertung, Sozialen ehrenamtlichen Aktivitäten und ein einigermaßen oks Zeugnis zu punkten. 

Gucken Unternehmen auch WO man gute Noten hat? Ich will bwl studieren, habe 11 Punkte im Wirtschafts LK und 10 Punkte Im LK Englisch.
..nur mit meinen 8 bzw 9 Punkten in mathe und Bio habe ich ein wenig Angst.


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

Einfach bewerben, was Anderes bleibt Dir ohnehin nicht übrig, wenn Du eine feste Anstellung erlangen möchtest.

Und halte Dir stets vor Augen: In einer Firma, die Dich ausschließlich auf Deinen "Notendurchschnitt" reduziert, möchtest Du nicht arbeiten.  Dort wärest Du bei einer Einstellung nichts Anderes als eine "Nummer" von Vielen.

Wohin uns diese "ich sortiere mal eben die schlechten Noten aus" Mentalität gebracht hat, sehen wir Heute:  Unfähige Politiker, die keinerlei Bezug zur Realität haben, unfähige Manager die Betriebe an die Wand fahren und für Massenentlassungen verantwortlich sind, unfähige Handwerker die auf Qualität keinerlei Wert mehr legen, unfreundliche und inkompetente Verkäufer ... die Liste kannst Du beliebig fortführen.  Meist ist eben jene "Elite" für Minderleistungen verantwortlich.  *hüstel*

Wenn Du es jedoch in einem Unternehmen immerhin zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch schaffst, bei dem die Noten nicht von Interesse sind, hast Du schonmal gute Voraussetzungen dafür, dass Deine tatsächlichen Leistungen berücksichtigt werden.

Dieses Glück hatte ich leider auch nur ein einziges Mal in meinem Berufsleben, aber es hat sich rentiert.

Nunja, hier findest Du (wie so oft im Indernet) ein paar oberflächliche Tipps.  Was Du Dir unbedingt verkneifen solltest, sind Rechtschreibfehler in der Bewerbung: Umgang im Büro: Neuer Job, neue Kollegen - Zwischen Nähe und Distanz | RP ONLINE


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Gucken Unternehmen auch WO man gute Noten hat? Ich will bwl studieren, habe 11 Punkte im Wirtschafts LK und 10 Punkte Im LK Englisch.
> ..nur mit meinen 8 bzw 9 Punkten in mathe und Bio habe ich ein wenig Angst.


 
Natürlich, wenn du einen Job haben willst, auf dem es bei Mathe und so gut ankommt, ist es schon sinnvoll dort eine gute Note zu haben.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

@ sdragon

genau deshalb frage ich mich, ob die Unternehmen denn genau deswegen nichts dazu lernen 


ich weiß ja nicht, ich will ja bwl studieren und ne Ausbildung als Bank bzw. Versicherungskaufmann. Weiß nicht, ob da so viel Mathe gebraucht wird. Ist ja schließlich keine Informatik.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht, ich will ja bwl studieren und ne Ausbildung als Bank bzw. Versicherungskaufmann. Weiß nicht, ob da so viel Mathe gebraucht wird. Ist ja schließlich keine Informatik.


 
Natürlich wird Mathe gebraucht. Mathe wird immer gebraucht, egal was du studierst.
Ohne Mathe geht nichts.


----------



## mempi (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erste Praktika bei der Sparkasse, hab eine gute Bewertung bekommen, mein zweites Praktikum mache ich jetzt bei der Allianz. Hoffe da einen guten Eindruck zu machen, um durch eine gute Bewertung, Sozialen ehrenamtlichen Aktivitäten und ein einigermaßen oks Zeugnis zu punkten.
> 
> Gucken Unternehmen auch WO man gute Noten hat? Ich will bwl studieren, habe 11 Punkte im Wirtschafts LK und 10 Punkte Im LK Englisch.
> ..nur mit meinen 8 bzw 9 Punkten in mathe und Bio habe ich ein wenig Angst.


 
Für BWL geht das in Ordnung - In Wirtschaft und Englisch stehst du gut da - darauf wird viel Wert gelegt und 8 Punkte in Mathe ist auch in Ordnung. Wirst bei BWL viel Rechnungswesen und Statistik haben. Statistik ist zwar nicht so einfach, aber der Bereich ist begrenzter als das was du im Abi hast und so lässt sich darauf gut vorbereiten. 

Ich würde meinen deine Punkte sehen gut aus. Und wenn deine Bewerbung ansonsten einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt, dann kannst du auch zu einem Gespräch eingeladen werden - und dort heißt es dann erst richtig zu punkten! (und vorher gut über das Unternehmen informieren und Tests welche gemacht werden - aktuell werden gerne Gruppenarbeiten und Disskusionen genommen


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Mir geht es jetzt nicht um die Praxis ( wie viel Mathe jetzt wirklich gebraucht wird ), sondern wie wichtig den Unternehmen Mathe ist. Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob eine solide Note reicht oder nicht.

@ mempi

ich hoffe, dass du recht behältst. Das nach der Bewerbung ist kein problem, normalerweise bin ich ziemlich gut in Diskussionen, Selbstdarstellung und Präsentationen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Auf Mathe wird immer geguckt, bist du in Mathe nur ausreichend besetzt, spielt es praktisch keine Rolle, ob du woanders ein "Sehr gut" hast, du bist weg vom Fenster.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf Mathe wird immer geguckt, bist du in Mathe nur ausreichend besetzt, spielt es praktisch keine Rolle, ob du woanders ein "Sehr gut" hast, du bist weg vom Fenster.


 

8 = ausreichend ? oder meinst du es jetzt allgemein


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Mit ausreichend ist halt eine ausreichende Note gemeint. In Fall von dir, da du ja BWL machen willst, sollte es schon mehr als 8 sein um als ausreichend zu gelten.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann ist meine minimale Chance nun auch weg, ich bewirb mich trotzdem. Was solls. 

Wenn ich das wieder lese "sehr gutes Abitur oder eine auf einem anderen Weg erworbene erstklassige Hochschulreife", von der Sparkasse, kriege ich echt die Krise


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Bewerben würde ich mich immer und wenn du kannst, also es in der Nähe ist, würde ich sogar hinfahren und die Bewerbung persönlich abgeben. Eventuell kannst du dann sogar sofort mit dem Personalchef reden.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem persönlich bewerben hatte ich auch im Sinn, kommt aber alles andere als gut an. Bei den Firmen die ich im Blick habe, wie telekom, commerzbank MUSS man sich online bewerben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

OK, das liegt halt daran, dass sie zu groß sind, da ist es auch albern hingehen zu wollen, weil die Personen, die das entscheiden, eh nie ohne Termin zu erreichen sind.
Aber bewerben kannst du dich immer, ist ja nicht verboten.
Drück sie raus und hoffe dann, dass du zum Vorstellungsgespräch kommen kannst, denn dann kannst du deine Karten ausspielen.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass ich wenigstens bei einer Firma die CHANCE kriege mich vorzustellen. Ich bin aber Realist ( wenn nicht sogar Pessimist ) und mache mir keine große Hoffnungen.

Hat denn jemand noch ein Tipp wo man ein duales Studium machen kann? Lebensmitteldiscounter  etc..?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Wohin uns diese "ich sortiere mal eben die schlechten Noten aus" Mentalität gebracht hat, sehen wir Heute:  Unfähige Politiker, die keinerlei Bezug zur Realität haben, unfähige Manager die Betriebe an die Wand fahren und für Massenentlassungen verantwortlich sind, unfähige Handwerker die auf Qualität keinerlei Wert mehr legen, unfreundliche und inkompetente Verkäufer ... die Liste kannst Du beliebig fortführen.  Meist ist eben jene "Elite" für Minderleistungen verantwortlich.  *hüstel*



In der Politik scheinen Noten (alias jegliche Form möglicher Fachleistung) gar keine Rolle zu spielen, da geht es um Kontakte. (Bzw.: Wenn sie eine Rolle spielen, dann im umgekehrten Sinne: Wer keine Chance auf eine lukrative Karriere in der Wirtschaft hat...)



> Wenn Du es jedoch in einem Unternehmen immerhin zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch schaffst, bei dem die Noten nicht von Interesse sind, hast Du schonmal gute Voraussetzungen dafür, dass Deine tatsächlichen Leistungen berücksichtigt werden.



Ich mag mangelnde Erfahrung haben (und die Einstellende Seite kenn ich gar nicht), aber bei meinen bisherigen Bewerbungsgesprächen waren Noten von gar keiner Bedeutung mehr, nur noch Inhalte (zugegebenermaßen gibt es da nach nem Studium auch mehr Variation, auf die man achten kann. Bei einem Schulabgänger stehen die Inhalte ja relativ fest und sind oftmals eh nicht direkt zu verwenden, also kann man nur noch der Qualität ihrer Umsetzung gucken. Also Noten)




batmaan schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist meine minimale Chance nun auch weg, ich bewirb mich trotzdem. Was solls.



Kann man nur immer empfehlen. Ich hab bin auch schon bei Stellen weitergekommen (wenn auch nicht zur Einstellung  ), die ich als "naja, eigentlich passe ich nicht so recht" abgetan hatte, als bei welchen, die 100% auf mich zu passen schienen. Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, wieviele andere das gleiche denken.



> Wenn ich das wieder lese "sehr gutes Abitur oder eine auf einem anderen Weg erworbene erstklassige Hochschulreife", von der Sparkasse, kriege ich echt die Krise



Solche Sprüche veraten sich im Prinzip schon selbst: Erste und oftmals einzige Möglichkeit des Hochschulzuganges ist ein (Fach)Abi und für "erstklassig" sollte es dann wohl schon ein 1,xer sein (ggf. je nach Bundesland korrigieren - aber oftmals liegt ja die Mehrheit der Abschlüsse bei 2,5 oder besser. Da kann 2,0 halt trotzdem zur schlechteren Hälfte gehören). Die wenigen Möglichkeiten, über Berufserfahrung und -weiterbildung mit Realschulabschluss einen Hochschulzugang zu erreichen, sind eigentlich nicht "erstklassig". Aber vermutlich ist denen das Abi eigentlich egal (Leute mit spezifischer Erfahrung sind oftmals nützlicher), wichtig ist nur, dass man allgemein gut ist. Aber auf Ausschreibungen mit "guter Abschluss" bewirbt sich dann alles, was nicht nach der 9. gehen musste.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich finds aber trotzdem frech, dass sie ein sehr gutes Abi fordern, obwohl die dualen Studis zu Anfang genau wir ein azubi verdienen. Wer ein 1er Schnitt hat kann normal bwl studieren und bei einer Firma deutlich mehr verdienen. ( Ich weiß, Geld ist nicht alles ).


----------



## derP4computer (9. Januar 2012)

Ich würde nicht sagen, daß die Firmen nur nach guten Noten gehen.
Nach meiner Erfahrung ist heutzutage vor allem die Sozialkompetenz gefragt, liegt vielleicht auch an der fachlichen Richtung.
Was nutzt dir eine 1 in Mathe, wenn du nicht mal einen Tag pünktlich zu Arbeit erscheinen kannst und oder ständig die Pausen überziehst.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ja das problem ist einfach, dass die Unternehmen einem gar keine Chance geben, die Sozialkompetenz zu beweisen. Sie sehen 2,4 weg.

Die Deutsche Bank ist der Höhepunkt am Forderungsberg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Politik scheinen Noten (alias jegliche Form möglicher Fachleistung) gar keine Rolle zu spielen, da geht es um Kontakte. (Bzw.: Wenn sie eine Rolle spielen, dann im umgekehrten Sinne: Wer keine Chance auf eine lukrative Karriere in der Wirtschaft hat...)



Politiker knüpfen ja auch Kontakte, wenn sie im Amt sind und haben nach ihrer politischen Laufbahn dann gute Chancen bei einem der Unternehmen reinzusschlüpfen, denen sie während ihrer Zeit in der Regierung gute Dienste erwiesen haben.
(Wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass sie Beraterverträge für 50.000€ bekommen und nur 2 Vorträge im Jahr halten?)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich mag mangelnde Erfahrung haben (und die Einstellende Seite kenn ich gar nicht), aber bei meinen bisherigen Bewerbungsgesprächen waren Noten von gar keiner Bedeutung mehr, nur noch Inhalte (zugegebenermaßen gibt es da nach nem Studium auch mehr Variation, auf die man achten kann. Bei einem Schulabgänger stehen die Inhalte ja relativ fest und sind oftmals eh nicht direkt zu verwenden, also kann man nur noch der Qualität ihrer Umsetzung gucken. Also Noten)



Ich kenne die andere Seite gut, denn ich sitze ab und zu mal am Tisch, wenn ein Bewerber kommt und sich vorstellt (die Vorauswahl mache ich aber nicht) und wenn es erst mal im Gespräch ist, spielen Noten keine Rolle mehr, denn um dahin zu kommen, muss man schon mal gute Noten haben.
Erst beim Gespräch kann ich sehen, wie engagiert einer ist, ob er sich begeistern kann oder ob er nur einen Job sucht, damit er mit seiner Maus zusammenleben kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solche Sprüche veraten sich im Prinzip schon selbst: Erste und oftmals einzige Möglichkeit des Hochschulzuganges ist ein (Fach)Abi und für "erstklassig" sollte es dann wohl schon ein 1,xer sein (ggf. je nach Bundesland korrigieren - aber oftmals liegt ja die Mehrheit der Abschlüsse bei 2,5 oder besser. Da kann 2,0 halt trotzdem zur schlechteren Hälfte gehören). Die wenigen Möglichkeiten, über Berufserfahrung und -weiterbildung mit Realschulabschluss einen Hochschulzugang zu erreichen, sind eigentlich nicht "erstklassig". Aber vermutlich ist denen das Abi eigentlich egal (Leute mit spezifischer Erfahrung sind oftmals nützlicher), wichtig ist nur, dass man allgemein gut ist. Aber auf Ausschreibungen mit "guter Abschluss" bewirbt sich dann alles, was nicht nach der 9. gehen musste.



Das ist einfach normal, die Firmen versuchen so die Zahl derer zu senken, die sich überhaupt bewerben, die haben keine Lust unter einem Stapel von 10.000 Bewerben die 50 guten zu ermitteln, die sie einladen, sie wollen nur einen Stapel von 500 haben, denn das macht sie Sache einfacher.
Und deswegen kommen dann solche Formulierungen zu Stande.



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen, daß die Firmen nur nach guten Noten gehen.
> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist heutzutage vor allem die Sozialkompetenz gefragt, liegt vielleicht auch an der fachlichen Richtung.
> Was nutzt dir eine 1 in Mathe, wenn du nicht mal einen Tag pünktlich zu Arbeit erscheinen kannst und oder ständig die Pausen überziehst.



Nicht ganz, anhand einer Bewerbung kann man nicht wirklich ersehen, ob einer soziale Kompetenz hat, das kannst du erst ermitteln, wenn du Gespräche führst.
Du guckst in erster Linie nach den Noten und den sonstigen Aktivitäten.
Ist zwar schön, wenn einer in der Armenküche Geschirr spült, aber wenn er Controller werden will, hat diese Aktivität keinen Einfluss darauf, ob er angenommen wird oder nicht.


----------



## derP4computer (9. Januar 2012)

> Nicht ganz, anhand einer Bewerbung kann man nicht wirklich ersehen, ob  einer soziale Kompetenz hat, das kannst du erst ermitteln, wenn du  Gespräche führst.
> Du guckst in erster Linie nach den Noten und den sonstigen Aktivitäten.
> Ist zwar schön, wenn einer in der Armenküche Geschirr spült, aber wenn  er Controller werden will, hat diese Aktivität keinen Einfluss darauf,  ob er angenommen wird oder nicht.


Jeder macht ja andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Jeder macht ja andere Erfahrungen.


 
War jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel.
Willst du Kindergärtner werden, ist es sicher von Vorteil, wenn du hier und da schon mal etwas in der Richtung gemacht hast.
Es ist eben stark vom Job abhängig und ich meine eben mit außerschulische Aktivitäten passend zur Bewerbung solche, die sich dann auf den Job beziehen, der angestrebt wird. Willst du Kfz Mechatroniken werden, kommt es sicher gut an, wenn du in den Sommerferien schon mal bei solchen Firmen gearbeitet hast.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Aber, dass ist doch auch dumm von den Unternehmen, dass sie eine Aktivität sehen wollen, die mit dem Beruf zu tun haben. Ich meine soll ich jetzt Bänker die Schuhe putzen oder deren Hünde gassi bringen? Welche soziale Aktivtät hat denn was mit einem Bwl Studium zu tun?

Ich hoffe ihr wisst, dass meine Beispiele ironisch waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Erst mal begrüßen sie es, wenn du eine Aktivität hast, denn eine Aktivität, auch wenn sie nichts mit dem Beruf zu tun hat, ist immer noch besser als wenn du nichts machst.
Einer der Bewerber bei mir hatte geschrieben, dass er ein sehr guter Schach Spieler ist. Das hat erst mal nichts mit dem Job zu tun, den er haben wollte, aber ich hab ihn eine Partie spielen lassen, so nebenbei als wir uns unterhalten haben und er hat in den 10 Minuten den Schachcomputer geschlagen.
Daraufhin hat er den Job bekommen (obwohl andere bessere Noten hatten), denn um gut Schach spielen zu können, brauchst du eine Reihe von Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten, die auch im Beruf durchaus zum Tragen kommen können.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Schach spielen ist keine soziale Aktivität. Ich weiß  nicht, was ich noch machen kann an soziales, was mit bwl zu tun hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

War auch nur ein Beispiel und soziale Kompetenz brauchte er nicht in dem Job, den er macht.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Klingt so, als wäre er eine Putzkraft ^^ 
Hat "deine" Firma denn was mit bwl bzw. Wirtschaft zu tun?


----------



## derP4computer (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War auch nur ein Beispiel und soziale Kompetenz brauchte er nicht in dem Job, den er macht.


 Das heißt er kann auch mal "Du A......." zu dir sagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Klingt so, als wäre er eine Putzkraft ^^
> Hat "deine" Firma denn was mit bwl bzw. Wirtschaft zu tun?


 
Meine Firma hat keine BWLer. 



derP4computer schrieb:


> Das heißt er kann auch mal "Du A......." zu dir sagen?


 
Er sagt gar nichts zu mir, weil er nicht mehr bei mir arbeitet.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine Firma hat keine BWLer.



waaas? Jede Firma braucht bwler


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> waaas? Jede Firma braucht bwler


 
Ja, das sagen sie alle, aber die BWLer, die wir haben, bzw. solche, die eben den Job machen, sind kompetent genug, wir brauchen keine mehr.
Aber ich kann noch eine heiße Sekretärin gebrauchen, wenn du also hübsche Glocken hast, attraktiv bist und einen süßen Hintern besitzt, schaue ich mal, wo ich dich unter kriege.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich wusste, dass Frauen bessere Chancen im Berufsleben haben  leider bin ich ein Junge


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Frauen haben schlechtere Chancen wenn es darum geht, Führungspositionen zu besetzen, außerdem bekommen sie für die gleiche Arbeit weniger Gehalt als Männer.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2012)

Ist leider so das in einer leistungsorientierten Gesellschaft zuerst auf die Noten und Abschlüsse geguckt wird. Am besten immer alles perfekt.

"Selektion" und "Selektionsdruck".


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

das Frauen es schwerer haben, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die meisten Firmen stellen immer mehr Frauen ein, nur um die Frauenquote hoch zu halten. Auch wenn der Man besser geeignet wäre, aufgrund der Belastbarkeit und sogar Noten. So zumindest mein Eindruck. Nur in der Führungsposition sind Frauen noch selten.

Mein Plan ist ja, durch meine Leitung einer Juniorengruppe meine soziale Kompetenz zu zeigen und diese dann im Gespräch zu bestätigen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Man besser geeignet wäre, aufgrund der Belastbarkeit und sogar Noten. So zumindest mein Eindruck.


 Das Männer belastbarer sind und bessere Noten haben halte ich für Vorurteil.

Meine nämlich in Erinnerung zu haben das Mädels/Frauen ihr Abi usw besser abschließen als Männer. Stand in irgendeiner Studie meine ich.

Und Belastbarkeit: ich kenne mehr Männer die krank feiern als Frauen.


----------



## Micha77 (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn jemand noch ein Tipp wo man ein duales Studium machen kann? Lebensmitteldiscounter  etc..?


Aldi macht sowas,Mcdonalds auch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ich finds aber trotzdem frech, dass sie ein sehr gutes Abi fordern, obwohl die dualen Studis zu Anfang genau wir ein azubi verdienen. Wer ein 1er Schnitt hat kann normal bwl studieren und bei einer Firma deutlich mehr verdienen. ( Ich weiß, Geld ist nicht alles ).



Pfff. Ich möchte auch mal pro Note das verdienen, was ein Azubi bekommt 
Verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken, dass ein Studium mit Geld haben verbunden ist.




batmaan schrieb:


> waaas? Jede Firma braucht bwler



Sagen bwler.




batmaan schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass Frauen bessere Chancen im Berufsleben haben  leider bin ich ein Junge


 
Tjo - bei gleicher Qualifikation Männer benachteiligt. So ist das halt in einer Gesellschaft, die nur auf Symptome achtet.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - bei gleicher Qualifikation Männer benachteiligt. So ist das halt in einer Gesellschaft, die nur auf Symptome achtet.


 Gibt es dafür ein Beleg/Quelle?


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

[YT][/YT]





Micha77 schrieb:


> Aldi macht sowas,Mcdonalds auch



das die das machen weiß ich, dachte nur, dass jemand evtl. Dazu was berichten kann


@ ruyven

genau das ist doch ein entscheidener Vorteil bei einem dualen Studium, dass man ebn bei dem Studium während der Ausbildung gleich viel Geld verdient.

Wenn man bwler in Frage stellen will, kann man das gleich bei vielen anderen Sachen machen. 

Dein letzter Satz klingt ironisch...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

Von "gleich viel" habe ich, zumindest bei BWL, noch nichts gehört. Z.B. Informatiker können da ganz gut über die Runden kommen, aber das gilt afaik nicht pauschal für alle dualen Studiengänge. Man kriegt zwar was, aber was man garantiert "viel" kriegt, ist erstmal nur Arbeit und Stress. Geld kann mal viel, mal wenig sein.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür ein Beleg/Quelle?


 
Das kannst du in gleichbedeutender Weise (es sei denn, der Autor hat an Transsexuelle gedacht - was ich zu bezweifeln wage) in jeder zweiten Stellenanzeige lesen:
"Frauen bei gleicher Qualifikation bevorzugt"


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2012)

Hmm, habe schon lange keine Stellenanzeigen mehr gelesen.

Wenn das so ist dann ist es eine "Frechheit".


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

das meine ich. Und dann beschweren sich die Frauen noch, dass sie schlechtere Chancen haben. Ich hoffe mal, dass keine Frau hier mitliest. Und die männer dürfen sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pfff. Ich möchte auch mal pro Note das verdienen, was ein Azubi bekommt
> Verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken, dass ein Studium mit Geld haben verbunden ist.



Du verdienst mit deinen Noten Geld oder kennst jemanden, der mit Noten Geld verdient? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das kannst du in gleichbedeutender Weise (es sei denn, der Autor hat an Transsexuelle gedacht - was ich zu bezweifeln wage) in jeder zweiten Stellenanzeige lesen:
> "Frauen bei gleicher Qualifikation bevorzugt"



Ja, als Kindergärtner oder Putze.
Aber nicht in einem normalen Job, außerdem kriegen die Frauen dann weniger Geld als wenn die Firma einen Mann eingestellt hätte.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du verdienst mit deinen Noten Geld oder kennst jemanden, der mit Noten Geld verdient?



Ich kenn da einen Komponisten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einen Komponisten...


 
Soweit ich weiß hat Dieter Bohlen aber studiert.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

der hat soweit ich weiß sogar bwl studiert.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2012)

Simmt.

Normal ist es so: Man bekommt 100 Bewerbungen und schaut sich die Noten an. Alles unter 2,3 fliegt raus, alles über 1,5 auch. Dann kommt die Detailarbeit. Wer Rechtschreibfehler im Anschreiben hat (wenigstens, wenn's zuviele sind), ist automatisch raus. Dann - und wirklich erst dann - schaut mal jemand auf außerschuliches Engagement oder sowas. Wobei es natürlich auch noch stark darauf ankommt, was für einen Job der Typ den ausfüllen soll. Wenn er Kundenakquise machen soll, wäre es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man sehen könnte, daß der Bewerber keine Angst vor dem Umgang mit fremden Menschen hat. Wenn er im Büro Sachbearbeiter oder ähliches sein soll, interessiert das soziale Engagement auch wieder kein Schwein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass auch auf den Namen/Bild geguckt wird.
Ist der nicht typisch deutsch oder zumindest europäisch, fliegt die Bewerbung auch raus, unabhängig davon ob die Bewerbung jetzt schriftlich gut ist.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass auch auf den Namen/Bild geguckt wird.
> Ist der nicht typisch deutsch oder zumindest europäisch, fliegt die Bewerbung auch raus, unabhängig davon ob die Bewerbung jetzt schriftlich gut ist.


 

ironie?


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Simmt.
> 
> Normal ist es so: Man bekommt 100 Bewerbungen und schaut sich die Noten an. Alles unter 2,3 fliegt raus, alles über 1,5 auch. Dann kommt die Detailarbeit. Wer Rechtschreibfehler im Anschreiben hat (wenigstens, wenn's zuviele sind), ist automatisch raus. Dann - und wirklich erst dann - schaut mal jemand auf außerschuliches Engagement oder sowas. Wobei es natürlich auch noch stark darauf ankommt, was für einen Job der Typ den ausfüllen soll. Wenn er Kundenakquise machen soll, wäre es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man sehen könnte, daß der Bewerber keine Angst vor dem Umgang mit fremden Menschen hat. Wenn er im Büro Sachbearbeiter oder ähliches sein soll, interessiert das soziale Engagement auch wieder kein Schwein.



unter 2,3 fliegt er raus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ironie?


 
Nein, auch wenn das niemand zugeben würde (da es ja Diskriminierung ist), wird das gemacht.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, auch wenn das niemand zugeben würde (da es ja Diskriminierung ist), wird das gemacht.



ich wusste es! Ich bin selbst halb perser, sehe auch dementsprechend raus. Ich  habe mich für 2 praktiken beworben damals. Deutsche bank, mit Foto, gleich abglehent. Commerzbank, ohne Foto, für Bewerbungsgespräch eingeladen. Trotz sehr guten Verlauf, bei einer deutschin, abgelehnt. 

Jeden dem ich das sage lacht mich aus. Dann hab ich 0,00 chancen. Schlechte Noten, Halb perser, Junge.


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass auch auf den Namen/Bild geguckt wird.
> Ist der nicht typisch deutsch oder zumindest europäisch, fliegt die Bewerbung auch raus, unabhängig davon ob die Bewerbung jetzt schriftlich gut ist.


 
Ich finde, das siehst Du etwas pessimistisch. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch daran, daß ich bis Studienende in einem sehr internationalen Umfeld gearbeitet habe. Mir wäre es persönlich auch bei der Mitarbeiterauswahl ziemlich wurscht. Solange der Typ gut ist, kann er heißen, wie er will.



batmaan schrieb:


> unter 2,3 fliegt er raus?


 
Da würde ich die Grenze ziehen. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was junge Studienanfänger heute für Zeugnisnoten haben und wie gut sie schreiben und rechnen können bzw. was sie für Kenntnisse von Geschichte und Literatur haben, wird mir zum Teil richtig schlecht.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Naja auch hier gilt, dass die Note nichts über solche Eigenschaften sagt. Aber das hatten wir schonmal.
Aber wieso unter? Du meinst sicherlich über?


----------



## Icejester (9. Januar 2012)

Doch, das tut sie. Ich weiß, daß viele sagen, Noten wären nicht alles und würden die Persönlichkeit und Fähigkeiten nicht richtig abbilden. Das ist aber nur Geschwätz von denen, die keine guten Noten haben. Mehr nicht.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ok, jemand der stumpf auswendig lernt ist schlauer als jemand der nicht lernt und ne 2 schreibt. Das finde ich schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> ich wusste es! Ich bin selbst halb perser, sehe auch dementsprechend raus. Ich  habe mich für 2 praktiken beworben damals. Deutsche bank, mit Foto, gleich abglehent. Commerzbank, ohne Foto, für Bewerbungsgespräch eingeladen. Trotz sehr guten Verlauf, bei einer deutschin, abgelehnt.
> 
> Jeden dem ich das sage lacht mich aus. Dann hab ich 0,00 chancen. Schlechte Noten, Halb perser, Junge.



Ist so, ich weiß nicht, ob es da schon Studien zu gibt, aber leider ein Fakt. 
Auch wenn ich das bedauerlich finde, so haben viele Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund, obwohl sehr gut in der Schule, schon alleine deswegen schlechtere Chancen, weil sie nicht "Martin" oder "Annika" heißen.

Mein Kind hat jedenfalls keinen typisch deutschen Namen, aber sie wird eh nicht eine Banklehre machen. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich finde, das siehst Du etwas pessimistisch. Aber vielleicht liegt das auch daran, daß ich bis Studienende in einem sehr internationalen Umfeld gearbeitet habe. Mir wäre es persönlich auch bei der Mitarbeiterauswahl ziemlich wurscht. Solange der Typ gut ist, kann er heißen, wie er will.



Finde ich nicht, natürlich gibts Unterschiede. Einige Unternehmen wollen Studenten haben, bzw. Leute mit abgeschlossenem Studium, die eben internationel Erfahrung haben und wollen in Märkte einsteigen, für die es vorteilhafter ist, jemanden zu nehmen, der von der Optik, dem Namen und der Herkunft da rein passt.

Aber der Schüler, der gerne Versicherungskaufmann werden möchte, hat bessere Chancen, wenn er "Martin" statt "Muhammed" heißt, unabhängig von den Noten.
Und eine "Aische" mit Kopftuch auf dem Bewerbungsbild fällt praktisch schon vorher raus.



Icejester schrieb:


> Da würde ich die Grenze ziehen. Wenn ich mir anschaue, was junge Studienanfänger heute für Zeugnisnoten haben und wie gut sie schreiben und rechnen können bzw. was sie für Kenntnisse von Geschichte und Literatur haben, wird mir zum Teil richtig schlecht.



Ich weiß, was du meinst, solche kenne ich auch, ich hab schon Abiturienten gesehen, die keine oder wenig Allgemeinbildung haben und nicht mal wussten, wie viele Bundesländer Deutschland hat oder welches die drei Gewalten in Deutschland sind. 



batmaan schrieb:


> Ok, jemand der stumpf auswendig lernt ist schlauer als jemand der nicht lernt und ne 2 schreibt. Das finde ich schlichtweg falsch.



Aber du guckst erst mal nach Noten, du hast ja sonst nichts.
Erst im Gespräch kannst du erkenne, ob der auch wirklich eine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Ok, jemand der stumpf auswendig lernt ist schlauer als jemand der nicht lernt und ne 2 schreibt. Das finde ich schlichtweg falsch.


 
Warum? Können doch beide gleich schlau sein oder nicht? Der eine kanns halt so vllt. weil er an dem Thema Spaß hat und muss halt sogut wie nichts lernen und der andere muss halt eben alles durchgehen was gemacht worden ist, ob ers jetzt stumpf auswendig lernt oder halt nicht ist ja seine Sache (Ich z.B. leß mir das gemachte Zeug durch reim mir das irgendwie mit eigenen Sätzen zusammen, so kann ichs z.B. besser behalten ). Heißt aber nicht das der eine dümmer ist als der andere der so ne 2 schreibt  Manche haben auch einfach in nem Themengebiet Talent


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Wichtig ist, dass er nicht gleich wieder alles vergisst, wenn er was anderes lernen muss.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass er nicht gleich wieder alles vergisst, wenn er was anderes lernen muss.


 
Das stimmt


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

das ist eben das Problem in Deutschland.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> das ist eben das Problem in Deutschland.


 
Das wird auch in anderen Ländern der Fall sein.
Versuch mal mit dem Namen "Adolf Meier" in England einen Job zu bekommen.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mich für heute genug aufgeregt. Bin für heute raus. Muss ja morgen für die Schule fit sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Muss ja morgen für die Schule fit sein


 
Die Schule wird überbewertet. 
Einfach reich heiraten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2012)

Oder einfach einen zulassungsfreien Studiengang wählen...
Es gibt da einige mit guten Berufsaussichten


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur Geschwätz von denen, die keine guten Noten haben. Mehr nicht.


 
Dem widerspreche ich.  Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die geistigen Fähigkeiten vieler Menschen nicht mehr das Niveau der vorherigen Generation erreichen.  Und es geht weiter abwärts, wie die PISA Studien stets belegen.

Es ist ja durchaus verwunderlich, dass Menschen mit einem Hauptschulabschluss, den sie bspw. vor 20 Jahren "erreicht" haben, oftmals mehr auf dem Kasten haben, als Absolventen der mittleren Reife heutiger Tage.  Die sind ja oftmals schon mit simplen Gleichungen, Dreisatz und Wurzelrechnung überfordert.

Noten sagen nahezu nichts über die Fähigkeiten eines Menschen aus, da sie von Menschen vergeben werden.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

die da wären? ...als alternative stünde noch Lehramt zur Wahl, aber naja


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich.  Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die geistigen Fähigkeiten vieler Menschen nicht mehr das Niveau der vorherigen Generation erreichen.  Und es geht weiter abwärts, wie die PISA Studien stets belegen.
> 
> Es ist ja durchaus verwunderlich, dass Menschen mit einem Hauptschulabschluss, den sie bspw. vor 20 Jahren "erreicht" haben, oftmals mehr auf dem Kasten haben, als Absolventen der mittleren Reife heutiger Tage.  Die sind ja oftmals schon mit simplen Gleichungen, Dreisatz und Wurzelrechnung überfordert.


 
Du kannst von einer Couchkartoffel jetzt auch keinen Marathon erwarten (so als Metapher)
Mit ein paar vernünftigen Lehrern und sinnvollen Lehrplanänderungen wird das die nächste Generation aus dem Eff-Eff können.

@ batmaan: Mathematik, Informatik (gibts auch mit Wirtschaftlicher Ausrichtung), Naturwissenschaften generell, afaik auch ein paar Ingenieur-Berufe..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du verdienst mit deinen Noten Geld oder kennst jemanden, der mit Noten Geld verdient?



Hier wurde der Eindruck erweckt, dass mit gewissen Noten ein gewisses Einkommen einhergeht. Wenn ich meine Noten mein Einkommen angucke, kann ich das nicht bestätigen  



> Ja, als Kindergärtner oder Putze.
> Aber nicht in einem normalen Job, außerdem kriegen die Frauen dann weniger Geld als wenn die Firma einen Mann eingestellt hätte.



Ich gebe zu, dass ich diese ungeschickte Formulierung in besseren Stellen bislang eher selten gelesen habe, aber das liegt einfach nur daran, dass die Leute da wissen, wie man sich ausdrückt. "... ist bestrebt, den Frauentanteil zu erhöhen und fordert Frauen besonders zur Bewerbung auf" o.ä. stand aber sinngemäß in jeder einzelnen Ausschreibung (auch im Ausland) - und ich mag weder Kinder noch Putzen. Genauso hat fast jedes Unternehmen eine Frauenbeauftrage, aber kaum eins eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte, wir reden über eine Frauenquote,...
Wie gesagt: An die Symptome erfahren viel Aufmerksamkeit und die "Lösung" der Gesellschaft ist die formelle Benachteiligung eines Geschlechtes.




batmaan schrieb:


> ironie?



Leider nicht. Man hofft zwar immer, dass es i.d.R. nicht so ist, aber es gibt afaik Studien, die recht deutlich zeigen, dass Mitbürger mit ausländischen Namen und/oder Aussehen bei gleicher formeller Qualifikation im Schnitt eine bessere Chance auf einen Arbeitsplatz haben. Afaik wurden auch schon gezielt Tests bezüglich Vorstellungsgesprächen mit gefakten Bewerbungen gemacht, auch hier mit ähnlichem Ergebnis. Der Unterschied ist zwar, über die gesamte Wirtschaft hinweg, nicht unbedingt groß und vielleicht eher darauf zurückzuführen, dass ein fremdländischer Eindruck unterbewusst eine Abneigung hervorruft (-> Kandidat wird subjektiv schlechter eingeschätzt/eher ausgeschlossen), als darauf, dass die Bewerbungen direkt in die Tonne wandern, aber es ist so.
Derzeit müsste ein größere Pilotstudie mit mehreren Großkonzernen laufen, in denen komplett anonyme Bewerbungen getestet werden. (Kein Bild, kein Name)




Seeefe schrieb:


> Warum? Können doch beide gleich schlau sein oder nicht? Der eine kanns halt so vllt. weil er an dem Thema Spaß hat und muss halt sogut wie nichts lernen und der andere muss halt eben alles durchgehen was gemacht worden ist, ob ers jetzt stumpf auswendig lernt oder halt nicht ist ja seine Sache (Ich z.B. leß mir das gemachte Zeug durch reim mir das irgendwie mit eigenen Sätzen zusammen, so kann ichs z.B. besser behalten ). Heißt aber nicht das der eine dümmer ist als der andere der so ne 2 schreibt  Manche haben auch einfach in nem Themengebiet Talent


 
Du musst unterscheiden zwischen "Intelligenz" (verschiedenste Interpretationen und Zusätze...), "Fähigkeit zum logischen Denken" (oftmals für bestimmte Aufgaben nötig) und "Fleiß" (z.B. fürs Pauken - oder für glückliche Arbeitgeber).





Icejester schrieb:


> Doch, das tut sie. Ich weiß, daß viele sagen, Noten wären nicht alles und würden die Persönlichkeit und Fähigkeiten nicht richtig abbilden. Das ist aber nur Geschwätz von denen, die keine guten Noten haben. Mehr nicht.


 
Persönlichkeit in Noten ausgedrückt . Das ist noch nichtmal der Anspruch von Noten.
Und was die richtige Abbildung von Fähigkeiten bei Leuten mit "guten" Noten angeht... . Also meine Faulheit und mein Prokastinationstalent finde ich in meinen Abschlusszeugnissen nicht wieder


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Mit ein paar vernünftigen Lehrern und sinnvollen Lehrplanänderungen wird das die nächste Generation aus dem Eff-Eff können.


 
Wo sollen diese vernünftigen Lehrer herkommen?  Basieren sie auf den jungen Menschen, die Dir auf eine Frage woher der Strom komme lapidar mit einem "aus der Steckdose" antworten?
Frag' doch mal irgendwen, wie TV funktioniert.  Wie das Bild auf den Bildschirm gelangt ... wie das Telefon funktioniert.  Der Großteil wird Dir mit schulterzucken begegnen.  Das ist schlichtweg traurig.

Sinnvolle Lehrplanänderungen, bloß nicht noch mehr neumodischen "pädagogisch wertvoll" Gehabe.  Dieses Geraffel hat uns dahin gebracht, wo wir jetzt sind.  Das Volk der Dichter und Denker ist de facto non existent.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Januar 2012)

Du darfst nicht die ganze Generation so verallgemeinern. Einerseits  haben wir ja noch Lehrer aus der "alten" Generation, die teilweise mal  vernünftig geschult werden müssten, andererseits sind halt die negativen  Beispiele die Herausstechendsten.
Es gibt durchaus fähige Leute in der heutigen Jugend, nur will kaum  jemand davon ins Lehramt (eher als "Abstellgleis" gesehen), sondern in  die Wirtschaft.


----------



## batmaan (9. Januar 2012)

wir fassen zusammen: keine besonders gute Noten, Migrantenhintergrund, Männlich und schlecht in Mathe. Das macht einen doch gleich Hoffnung angenommen zu werden 

...

ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wo quanti denn arbeitet. Es kann keine große Firma sein, da es kein duales Studium anbietet. ( fast jede Firma bietet einen an ), andererseits braucht man einen sehr guten Schnitt und die Stelle ist recht beliebt....hmm Ne Anwaltskanzlei?


Wenn ich nicht bei meinen vielen Wunschunternehmen ( sind 10 ) angenommen werde, werde ich Lehramtstudieren. Und ich weiß, woher der Strom kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2012)

Klein (bzw. arm) ist seine Firma definitiv nicht und international aktiv, soviel hab ich aufgeschnappt.
Aber es ist keineswegs so, dass alle größeren Firmen ein duales Studium anbieten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich.  Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass die geistigen Fähigkeiten vieler Menschen nicht mehr das Niveau der vorherigen Generation erreichen.  Und es geht weiter abwärts, wie die PISA Studien stets belegen.



Die vergangene Generation hatte nicht diese Vernetzung, wie sie heute besteht.
Heute ist es wesentlich einfach zu lernen als vor 30 Jahren, allerdings ist auch der Anspruch größer geworden.
Guck dir doch mal den Unterricht von vor 30-40 Jahren an, kann man nicht mehr mit dem von heute vergleichen.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Es ist ja durchaus verwunderlich, dass Menschen mit einem Hauptschulabschluss, den sie bspw. vor 20 Jahren "erreicht" haben, oftmals mehr auf dem Kasten haben, als Absolventen der mittleren Reife heutiger Tage.  Die sind ja oftmals schon mit simplen Gleichungen, Dreisatz und Wurzelrechnung überfordert.



Das sehe ich nicht, Leute, die vor 20 Jahren ihren Schulabschluss gemacht haben, haben Lebenswerfahrung, das hat ein Schulabgänger nicht, das ist ein großer Unterschied.
Aber schlauer ist ein Schulabgänger von vor 20 Jahren garantiert nicht.
Frag ihn mal was auf Englisch, der guckt dich nur doof an. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier wurde der Eindruck erweckt, dass mit gewissen Noten ein gewisses Einkommen einhergeht. Wenn ich meine Noten mein Einkommen angucke, kann ich das nicht bestätigen



Erst mal sorgen bessere Noten für bessere Chancen, ob sich dadurch auch mehr Einkommen generieren kann, muss der Einzelfall dann zeigen, pauschalisieren kann man das nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist größer, denn ich habe noch nicht so viele Hauptschulabgänger mit Durchschnittsnote an einer Uni gesehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, dass ich diese ungeschickte Formulierung in besseren Stellen bislang eher selten gelesen habe, aber das liegt einfach nur daran, dass die Leute da wissen, wie man sich ausdrückt. "... ist bestrebt, den Frauentanteil zu erhöhen und fordert Frauen besonders zur Bewerbung auf" o.ä. stand aber sinngemäß in jeder einzelnen Ausschreibung (auch im Ausland) - und ich mag weder Kinder noch Putzen. Genauso hat fast jedes Unternehmen eine Frauenbeauftrage, aber kaum eins eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte, wir reden über eine Frauenquote,...
> Wie gesagt: An die Symptome erfahren viel Aufmerksamkeit und die "Lösung" der Gesellschaft ist die formelle Benachteiligung eines Geschlechtes.


 
Das musst du dann aber auch angeben, denn ich habe das bisher noch nie so feststellen können.
Ich kenne kein Unternehmen, dass eher eine Frau einstellt, nur damit sie eine Quote erfüllen.
Das ist der eindeutig falsche Weg, wichtig ist dass nach Leistung bezahlt wird. Lieber ein geringeres Gehalt und mehr Zulagen bei Leistung als fette Gehälter und Faulheit im Job.


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal was auf Englisch, der guckt dich nur doof an.


Tatsächlich?  Dann stelle mir doch bitte eine englische Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?  Dann stelle mir doch bitte eine englische Frage.


 
Bist du denn Hauptschüler und hast seit dem kein einziges Wort Englisch benutzt, seit dem du die Schule verlassen hast?


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

Weshalb sollte ich kein einziges Wort englisch gesprochen haben, wenn ich dies in der "Hauptschule" gelernt und in meiner Freizeit aktiv angewandt habe und noch immer anwende?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Ja, und bei wie viel Prozent der Hauptschulabgänger ist das der Fall?
Ich kenne zwei ehemalige Hauptschüler, beide haben eine Handwerkerlehre gemacht (und sind darin auch gut), aber mit keinem kannst du dich über Dinge unterhalten, die weiter hinausgehen als das Wissen der Bild Zeitung und das Englisch, was sie mal gelernt haben, haben sie wieder vergessen, weil sie es nie gebraucht haben.
Das ist eben der Unterschied. Wenn man sich weiter bildet, bleibt man auch nicht auf dem Stand stehen, den man hatte, als man die Schule verlassen hat, das ist aber nun mal bei den wenigsten der Fall. Die meisten sind mit dem Zufrieden, was sie dann haben und kümmern sich nicht darum mehr zu wissen.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

Man muss aber auch sagen, vor 20 30 jahren waren die lebensbediengungen auch ein wenig anders! heut zu tage hat jeder jugendliche alles was er braucht und viele finden es dann nicht mehr für nötig zu lernen, man hat ja alles.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sagen, vor 20 30 jahren waren die lebensbediengungen auch ein wenig anders! heut zu tage hat jeder jugendliche alles was er braucht und viele finden es dann nicht mehr für nötig zu lernen, man hat ja alles.


 
Die Jugend von heute hat vor allem mehr Geld als früher.
Und das Angebot ist natürlich auch größer aber ich denke nicht, dass der schulische Druck geringer geworden ist, eher ist der höher geworden. Man sieht ja, dass heute deutlich mehr Menschen Abitur machen als früher, das macht eine Menge aus.
Die Jobs werden fordernder, die Anforderungen schärfer, die Konkurrenz ist größer, alles summiert sich.


----------



## ShiningDragon (9. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, und bei wie viel Prozent der Hauptschulabgänger ist das der Fall?


Das dürfte auf die Generation ankommen.  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwei ehemalige Hauptschüler (...)


Na so ein Zufall aber auch.  


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (...) beide haben eine Handwerkerlehre gemacht (und sind darin auch gut), aber mit keinem kannst du dich über Dinge unterhalten, die weiter hinausgehen als das Wissen der Bild Zeitung und das Englisch, was sie mal gelernt haben, haben sie wieder vergessen, weil sie es nie gebraucht haben.


Naja, auch hier dürfte das u.U. ein Generationenkonflikt sein.  Aber überrascht Dich das?  In den Medien (Privat und ÖR) wird man von morgens bis abends mit Schwachfug berieselt, der Denkapparat stillgelegt.  Dazu kommen unqualifizierte Unterrichtsmethoden mit einer Prise "ich hab' für alles Verständnis" Mentalität vieler LeErkörper (das "E" ist kein Rechtschreibfehler und vollkommen beabsichtigt).
Das nicht angewandtes Wissen in Vergessenheit gerät, betrifft ja grundsätzlich nicht nur Hauptschüler.  Dies wirst Du in jeder Bildungsschicht vorfinden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Unterschied. Wenn man sich weiter bildet, bleibt man auch nicht auf dem Stand stehen, den man hatte, als man die Schule verlassen hat, das ist aber nun mal bei den wenigsten der Fall. Die meisten sind mit dem Zufrieden, was sie dann haben und kümmern sich nicht darum mehr zu wissen.


Und auch hier kannst Du diese Begebenheit auf unterschiedlich qualifizierte Menschen ummünzen.  Viele, selbstverständlich nicht alle, Menschen gehen ihren Lebensweg.  An diesen gewöhnen sie sich und passen sich an.  Wenn sie nicht gänzlich an geistiger Degeneration erkrankt sind (aloaha, web 2.0) spezialisieren sie sich in ihren Gebieten und das beginnt bei simpelsten Tätigkeiten bis hin zur grandiosen Elite.

Aber gut, wir schweifen ab.  Letztlich geht es darum dass ich es als falsch erachte Menschen anhand von Noten zu beurteilen, denn dazu müssten die Prüfungs- und Bewertungsmechanismen stets identisch sein und globale Gültigkeit besitzen (zumindest jedoch national).  Und dies ist nicht gegeben.  Bewertungen sind heutzutage ja sogar von Sympathiewerten des Lehrkörpers abhängig und mal Hand auf's Herz: wieviele Personen würden ungerechtfertigte Bewertungen tatsächlich kritisieren und wieviele Personen könnten ihren Anspruch tatsächlich durchsetzen.
Das Ergebnis ist dann der wenig glorifizierende Einstieg in die Arbeitswelt mit zahlreichen Absagen, weil die "Noten" nicht (wie sagt die Klassenlehrerin meiner 6 Jahre(!) alten Tochter) "nicht der Norm entsprechen".

Eine Firma, die mich auf Noten reduziert, verdient meine Arbeitsleistung, meine Loyalität, meinen Fleiß und meine Fähigkeiten schlichtweg nicht.

Na hoppala, wer hat an der Uhr gedreht ... ist es wirklich schon so spät?  Ich lausche dann mal den Milben und frohne dem nächsten arbeits- und ertragreichem Tage entgegen.  Man liest sich.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man sieht ja, dass heute deutlich mehr Menschen Abitur machen als früher, das macht eine Menge aus.


Masse statt Klasse?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Das dürfte auf die Generation ankommen.



Nein, das hat mit der Generation nichts zu tun, es gibt in jeder Generation welche, die mit Fleiß und Ehrgeiz ihr Ziel erreichen.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Na so ein Zufall aber auch.



Mehr kenne ich halt nicht. 



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Naja, auch hier dürfte das u.U. ein Generationenkonflikt sein.  Aber überrascht Dich das?  In den Medien (Privat und ÖR) wird man von morgens bis abends mit Schwachfug berieselt, der Denkapparat stillgelegt.  Dazu kommen unqualifizierte Unterrichtsmethoden mit einer Prise "ich hab' für alles Verständnis" Mentalität vieler LeErkörper (das "E" ist kein Rechtschreibfehler und vollkommen beabsichtigt).
> Das nicht angewandtes Wissen in Vergessenheit gerät, betrifft ja grundsätzlich nicht nur Hauptschüler.  Dies wirst Du in jeder Bildungsschicht vorfinden.



Nein, es liegt einfach daran, dass wenn du nicht mehr wissen musst um den Job zu machen und auch nicht daran interessiert bist, dir freiwillig mehr Wissen anzueignen, wirst du auf dem Wissensstand stehen bleiben.
Und natürlich gibts auch Abiturienten von vor 20 JAhren, die ihre Banklehre gemacht haben und nun am Schalter stehen und mit dem zufrieden sind, was sie haben und nicht daran interessiert sind mehr zu machen als nötig tut.
Aber deswegen sind das ja keine schlechte Menschen oder dumm oder faul, sie sind einfach zufrieden mit dem was sie haben.



ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Aber gut, wir schweifen ab.  Letztlich geht es darum dass ich es als falsch erachte Menschen anhand von Noten zu beurteilen, denn dazu müssten die Prüfungs- und Bewertungsmechanismen stets identisch sein und globale Gültigkeit besitzen (zumindest jedoch national).  Und dies ist nicht gegeben.  Bewertungen sind heutzutage ja sogar von Sympathiewerten des Lehrkörpers abhängig und mal Hand auf's Herz: wieviele Personen würden ungerechtfertigte Bewertungen tatsächlich kritisieren und wieviele Personen könnten ihren Anspruch tatsächlich durchsetzen.
> Das Ergebnis ist dann der wenig glorifizierende Einstieg in die Arbeitswelt mit zahlreichen Absagen, weil die "Noten" nicht (wie sagt die Klassenlehrerin meiner 6 Jahre(!) alten Tochter) "nicht der Norm entsprechen".


 
Anders als über Noten geht es aber nicht, denn die Noten stehen am Ende in einem Zeugnis und daran richtet man sich, weil es nichts anders gibt, nach dem man sich richten kann.
Niemand fragt in der Schule nach wie der Schüler denn nun so in der Schule war, die Zeit hast du nicht und der Aufwand ist zu groß.
Noten werden immer einen großen Anteil an einer Vorauswahl haben. Auch in 30 Jahren noch.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2012)

Naja Noten müssen halt sein, natürlich werden in die Bewertung oft sympatien mit einbezogen, aber es ist ja auch nicht so das man sich nicht wehren kann


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja Noten müssen halt sein, natürlich werden in die Bewertung oft sympatien mit einbezogen, aber es ist ja auch nicht so das man sich nicht wehren kann



Oh, teilweise hat man nicht viele Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren, gerade bei einem Lehrerkollektiv das sich gegenseitig schützt...

Aber das Noten rein garnichts über die Fähigkeiten einer Person aussagen müssen ist ja nichts neues. Denn auch hier hängt so unglaublich viel von Sympathie ab, dass es eigentlich ein Wunder ist, das ijemand das noch ernst nimmt.

Was den TE selber an geht. Im Zweifelsfall eben ein normales Studium und es gibt immer Unis ohne NC/mit relativ hohem NC in jeder Richtung.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Oh, teilweise hat man nicht viele Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren, gerade bei einem Lehrerkollektiv das sich gegenseitig schützt...
> 
> Aber das Noten rein garnichts über die Fähigkeiten einer Person aussagen müssen ist ja nichts neues. Denn auch hier hängt so unglaublich viel von Sympathie ab, dass es eigentlich ein Wunder ist, das ijemand das noch ernst nimmt.
> 
> Was den TE selber an geht. Im Zweifelsfall eben ein normales Studium und es gibt immer Unis ohne NC/mit relativ hohem NC in jeder Richtung.



Viele Leute sehen die Noten jedoch als Indikator für seine Intelligenz. Das Unternehmen nur auf die Noten gucken, ist in eine Art auch verständlich.
Ein normales bwl Studium kommt definitiv nicht in Frage, aus Angst vor nicht Berücksichrigung bei großen Firmen.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

eine Frage hätte ich noch. Commerzbank schreibt, dass ein 2,4 schnitt notwendig ist. Wenn ich den habe, müssen sie mich doch fürs ein Gespräch einladen, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

ShiningDragon schrieb:


> Masse statt Klasse?



Das hat mit Massen und Klasse erst mal nichts zu tun, das Abitur von heute ist nicht schlechter als das von vor 30 Jahren.
Aber nicht alle Abiturienten studieren, sie nehmen den Realschülern sozusagen die Jobs weg, wenn wieso sollte ein Unternehmer einen Realschüler einstellen, wenn er einen Abiturienten bekommen kann?
Also verschiebt sich das und die Realschüler nehmen den Hauptschülern die Jobs weg und für die bleibt dann eben nichts mehr übrig.
Wieso wohl haben Hauptschüler die schlechtesten Chancen auf dem Ausbildungsmarkt?



batmaan schrieb:


> eine Frage hätte ich noch. Commerzbank schreibt, dass ein 2,4 schnitt notwendig ist. Wenn ich den habe, müssen sie mich doch fürs ein Gespräch einladen, oder?



Nein, das bedeutet nur, dass sie deine Bewerbung nicht sofort wegwerfen, es bedeutet nur, dass du auf den zweiten Stapel kommst und dieser wird dann weiter aussortiert.
Wenn die 20 Stellen haben, der zweite Stapel aber aus 50 Bewerbern besteht, werden die entsorgt, die eben schlechter als 2 sind.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Achso. Von den besten werden auch nochmal die besten genommen. Hätte eig. gedacht, dass sie ab da an auf andere Sachen achten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Wird auf dem 2 stapel dann noch auf die noten geachtet oder wird dann auf andere Sachen geachtet?


 
Kommt drauf an, wie groß der Stapel ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Achso. Von den besten werden auch nochmal die besten genommen. Hätte eig. gedacht, dass sie ab da an auf andere Sachen achten.


 
Es wird auf Noten geguckt, sind zu viele dabei, die 2,4 oder besser sind, wird noch mal aussortiert, bis ein Haufen übrig bleibt, der groß genug ist um die Einstellungen abdecken zu können.
Schließlich wird nicht jeder, der zum Gespräche eingeladen wird auch eingestellt.
Kann auch sein, dass sie erst mal nur einen so großen Haufen haben wie Stellen frei sind und wenn sich beim Gespräch dann herausstellt, dass der eine oder andere eben trotz der Noten nicht für die Stelle geeignet ist, wird von dem vorherigen Haufen noch einer genommen und der wird dann eingeladen. Solange, bis alle Stellen besetzt sind.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mit Massen und Klasse erst mal nichts zu tun, das Abitur von heute ist nicht schlechter als das von vor 30 Jahren.
> Aber nicht alle Abiturienten studieren, sie nehmen den Realschülern sozusagen die Jobs weg, wenn wieso sollte ein Unternehmer einen Realschüler einstellen, wenn er einen Abiturienten bekommen kann?
> Also verschiebt sich das und die Realschüler nehmen den Hauptschülern die Jobs weg und für die bleibt dann eben nichts mehr übrig.
> Wieso wohl haben Hauptschüler die schlechtesten Chancen auf dem Ausbildungsmarkt?


 
Das ist überhaupt das Kernproblem. Wenn man das mal lösen könnte, müßten wir uns über ganz viele andere Dinge keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass sie erst mal nur einen so großen Haufen haben wie Stellen frei sind und wenn sich beim Gespräch dann herausstellt, dass der eine oder andere eben trotz der Noten nicht für die Stelle geeignet ist, wird von dem vorherigen Haufen noch einer genommen und der wird dann eingeladen. Solange, bis alle Stellen besetzt sind.



Das glaube ich nicht. Wär es nicht viel schlauer, die letzten 50 ( ausgegangen von 20 freie Stellen ) werden, unabhängig von der Note zum test eingeladen und die besten werden zum persönlichen Gespräch eingeladen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt das Kernproblem. Wenn man das mal lösen könnte, müßten wir uns über ganz viele andere Dinge keine Gedanken mehr machen.


 
Möglichkeit 1: Abiturienten reduzieren (Was in gewissen Bereichen den Fachkräftemangel verstärken sollte)
Oder Möglichkeit 2: Studium atraktiver machen


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt das Kernproblem. Wenn man das mal lösen könnte, müßten wir uns über ganz viele andere Dinge keine Gedanken mehr machen.


 
Naja wenn ich mir so die Hauptschule bei uns in der Stadt anschaue.....da wird einem echt übel


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Wär es nicht viel schlauer, die letzten 50 ( ausgegangen von 20 freie Stellen ) werden, unabhängig von der Note zum test eingeladen und die besten werden zum persönlichen Gespräch eingeladen.


 
Die Noten sind nun mal das, auf das die Personalleute schauen. Kriegst du Bewerbungen, die alle nur 2,5 und schlechter sind, musst du halt schauen, welche du da nimmst. Trotzdem wird kaum eine eingeladen, der eine 4 vor dem Komma hat.
Und wie schon mal gesagt, die Unternehmen schreiben halt hin, dass sie ab 2,5 aufwärts haben wollen. damit sich die Leute, die schlechter sind, erst gar nicht bewerben, das spart Zeit bei der Auswahl, denn einer muss sich ja die Bewerbungen anschauen.
Bei Onlinebewerbungen kann ich mir sogar schon vorstellen, dass eine Vorauswahl durch den Computer getroffen wird ohne dass auch nur ein Mensch darauf guckt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Noten sind nun mal das, auf das die Personalleute schauen. Kriegst du Bewerbungen, die alle nur 2,5 und schlechter sind, musst du halt schauen, welche du da nimmst. Trotzdem wird kaum eine eingeladen, der eine 4 vor dem Komma hat.


 
Vor allem, dass es nur bis 4,0 geht!
Darunter ist man durchgefallen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es auch Leute gibt, die im Abschlusszeugnis eine 5 haben oder so und ob sich damit je einer beworben hat.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat mit Massen und Klasse erst mal nichts zu tun, das Abitur von heute ist nicht schlechter als das von vor 30 Jahren.
> Aber nicht alle Abiturienten studieren, sie nehmen den Realschülern sozusagen die Jobs weg, wenn wieso sollte ein Unternehmer einen Realschüler einstellen, wenn er einen Abiturienten bekommen kann?
> Also verschiebt sich das und die Realschüler nehmen den Hauptschülern die Jobs weg und für die bleibt dann eben nichts mehr übrig.
> Wieso wohl haben Hauptschüler die schlechtesten Chancen auf dem Ausbildungsmarkt?


 Das leider ein Problem. Der Hauptschulabschluß ist heute nichts mehr Wert. Selbst in Handwerksbetrieben werden bevorzugt Realschüler genommen.
Vor 20 Jahren konnte man mit einen Hauptschulabschluß auch noch Bürokaufmann lernen. Das ist lange vorbei.

Gleichzeitig wird aber in manchen Branchen über Fachkräftemangel geklagt. Das passt alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das leider ein Problem. Der Hauptschulabschluß ist heute nichts mehr Wert. Selbst in Handwerksbetrieben werden bevorzugt Realschüler genommen.
> Vor 20 Jahren konnte man mit einen Hauptschulabschluß auch noch Bürokaufmann lernen. Das ist lange vorbei.
> 
> Gleichzeitig wird aber in manchen Branchen über Fachkräftemangel geklagt. Das passt alles nicht zusammen.


 
Wie gesagt, wenn ich mir die hauptschule bei uns in der Stadt ansehe , da wunderts mich wirklich wirklich nicht, dass keiner Hauptschüler will.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Januar 2012)

Aber warum sind die Hauptschüler so?
Die wissen, dass sie meistens einen Job bekommen, den kaum welche anderen machen wollen oder arbeitslos werden.
Ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass man einen 10-Jährigen aufs Abstellgleis schiebt...
Nur die wenigsten setzen sich dann auf die Hinterbeine und machen die Mittlere Reife oder gar das Abi.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Die Perspektivlosigkeit junger Menschen ist einer der größten Gefahren für den Zusammenhalt der Gesellschaft.
Guck dir Spanien an, wie viele junge Menschen dort ohne Job sind.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Die haben da allerdings alle einen vernünftigen Abschluss. Bei den Hauptschülern die ich kenne , wundert es mich nicht, dass die keiner haben will.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2012)

Ok, das Bildungsniveau vieler Hauptschüler heutzutage ist echt mies. Das muß man sagen. Da hatte Pisa auch nicht ganz Unrecht.
Allgemeinbildung, Textverständnis oder Kopfrechnen. Da haben viele erhebliche Probleme.

Vielleicht liegt es daran das sie sich, wie schon gesagt wurde, aufn Abstellgleis sehen und dann aus Protest nicht mehr lernbereit sind. Auch wird es am allgemeinen sozialen Umfeld liegen. Darunter vor allem das Elternhaus. Was ihnen vorgelebt wird. Und viele Hauptschullehrer kapitulieren auch. Besonders in Problembezirken.

Ich kenne auch Hauptschüler welche was aus sich gemacht haben. Gibt es auch. Einer war auf der Hauptschule weil er einfach früher zu faul war zum lernen. Dann hat er 10b, also Realschulabschluß gemacht, eine Elektrikerlehre, Fachabitur und ist als Quereinsteiger als Programmierer eingestiegen. Weil er sich nebenbei über mehrere Jahre Programmiersprachen angeeignet hat. Also nicht immer gleich Hauptschule = dumm.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Die haben da allerdings alle einen vernünftigen Abschluss. Die Hauptschüler die kenne sind, wundert es mich nicht, dass die keiner haben will.


 
Weil der Anspruch der Unternehmen gestiegen ist, die meisten geben sich nicht mehr mit Hauptschülern zufrieden, egal wie gut die sind.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok, das Bildungsniveau vieler Hauptschüler heutzutage ist echt mies. Das muß man sagen. Da hatte Pisa auch nicht ganz Unrecht.
> Allgemeinbildung, Textverständnis oder Kopfrechnen. Da haben viele erhebliche Probleme.


 
Das Umwelt hat darauf eine Menge Einfluss. Heute leben die Kids in den sozialen Netzwerken, hier gut dazustehen ist inzwischen für viele wichtiger als in der Schule gut zu sein.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Aber warum sind die Hauptschüler so?
> Die wissen, dass sie meistens einen Job bekommen, den kaum welche anderen machen wollen oder arbeitslos werden.
> Ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass man einen 10-Jährigen aufs Abstellgleis schiebt...
> Nur die wenigsten setzen sich dann auf die Hinterbeine und machen die Mittlere Reife oder gar das Abi.


 
Naja ich kann nur aus meiner Eigenen Erfahrung sprechen, wie ich das so mitbekomme  
Unsere Hauptschule hier in Wesel, sieht mehr aus wie ein "Gefängnis" da fühlt man sich wirklich eingesperrt, Zäune mit stacheln auf der Spitze um die ganze Schule herum, und dann die schönen 2m Zäune  
Einmal sind viele von den hauptschülern, jedenfalls ists bei uns so, sind gewalttätig, kriminel usw. Außerdem haben 3/4 der Hauptschüler (jedenfalls auf unserer Hauptschule) einen Migrationshitnergrund, meistens nen Türkischen. Türken sind ja schon so nicht ganz so gerne gesehen und wenn die dann noch nen Hauptschulabschluss haben, ists eig, schon gelaufen mit ner guten Ausbildung. 

Dann kommen die meisten auch noch aus Armen und Sozial schwachen Familien und wies meistens so ist, sind die Jugendlichen dann alleine auf sich gestellt da ihre Eltern ja selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommen und ihr Kind denen dann egal ist, wobei das natürlich nicht auf jede "arme" Familie zutrifft. 

Der Ruf der Hauptschule hat sich einfach auch deshalb verschlechtert, weil die Anzahl der SChüler mit Ausländischen und vorallem Türkischen Wurzeln stark gestiegen ist. 

Ich selbst besuche die 10.Klasse einer Realschule und was ich ab und zu höre von Jugendlichen die auf der Hauptschule bei uns in der Stadt sind, was da abgeht, das ist echt  Ich selbst würde da keine Woche überleben, jedenfalls nicht ohne eine verpasst bekommen zu haben. Und so sehen das nicht gerade wenige Leute. 

Natürlich habens viele der Hauptschüler nicht leicht im Leben, haben kein gutes Elternhaus usw. aber ich finde mit 15/16 Jahren kann man seine Zukunft schon selbst in die Hand nehmen und sit selbst dafür verantwortlich was man für ein Abschlusszeugnis hat. Und wer dann halt eben kein Bock hat, ist selber Schuld. 

Aber wie gesagt, so ists bei uns in der Stadt, wobei ich nicht glaube das es in anderen Städten auf den Hauptschulen anders aussieht, außer vllt. in Bayern und BW


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Hauptschüler welche was aus sich gemacht haben. Gibt es auch. Einer war auf der Hauptschule weil er einfach früher zu faul war zum lernen. Dann hat er 10b, also Realschulabschluß gemacht, eine Elektrikerlehre, Fachabitur und ist als Quereinsteiger als Programmierer eingestiegen. Weil er sich nebenbei über mehrere Jahre Programmiersprachen angeeignet hat. Also nicht immer gleich Hauptschule = dumm.


 
Natürlich gibt's das! Da kenne ich auch ein oder zwei Leute. Nicht jeder Hauptschüler ist zwangsläufig dumm. Das ist ganz klar. Leider scheint aber die große Mehrheit wenigstens extremst lernfaul zu sein.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Der Ruf der Hauptschule hat sich einfach auch  deshalb verschlechtert, weil die Anzahl der SChüler mit Ausländischen  und vorallem Türkischen Wurzeln stark gestiegen ist.


 
Was eigentlich sehr schade ist, denn Türken an und für sich sind ja nicht die Ausgeburt der Hölle. Das Problem ist wohl viel mehr, daß viele Türken, die hier leben, einfach Asis sind. Das wären sie in der Türkei allerdings ganz genauso. Was ich sagen will: Das hat nichts mit deren Abstammung zu tun, sondern nur mit ihrer Sozialstruktur.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was eigentlich sehr schade ist, denn Türken an und für sich sind ja nicht die Ausgeburt der Hölle. Das Problem ist wohl viel mehr, daß viele Türken, die hier leben, einfach Asis sind. Das wären sie in der Türkei allerdings ganz genauso. Was ich sagen will: Das hat nichts mit deren Abstammung zu tun, sondern nur mit ihrer Sozialstruktur.


 
Ohne jtz ne Intergrationsdebatte zu starte, Fakt ist, Türken können oder wollen sich nicht in unsere Gesellschaft integrieren, jedenfalls die meisten von ihnen, da hat meiner Meinung nach einfach mit ihrer Kultur zu tun. Viele meinen doch auch das Leben inner Türkei sei jaa soviel besser, waren selbst aber noch niemals dort.

Komisch ist ja auch das Polen, Russen, Franzosen, Griechen, Italiener usw. sich anscheinend integrieren können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Die meisten Türken integrieren sich wie jeder Franzose oder Italiener auch.
Die paar, die ihr kennt, sind nur die Ausnahme und Ausnahmen gibts überall.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die meisten Türken integrieren sich wie jeder Franzose oder Italiener auch.
> Die paar, die ihr kennt, sind nur die Ausnahme und Ausnahmen gibts überall.


 
Das sehe ich zwar nicht so, aber jeder darf ja seine eigene Meinung haben. Wobei ich sagen muss, es hat schon seinen Grund warum viele ne abneigung gegen Türken haben


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Naja ich glaub nicht, dass alle hier nur die Ausnahmen kennen. Aber wie gesagt bitte keine neue Debatte.

Kann man sich eigentlich 2 mal im selbem Zeitraum bei einer Firma bewerben? also jetzt im Frühling mit meinem Halbjahreszeugnis und danach im Sommer mit meinen neuen, besseren Zeugnis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Kann man sich eigentlich 2 mal im selbem Zeitraum bei einer Firma bewerben? also jetzt im Frühling mit meinem Halbjahreszeugnis und danach im Sommer mit meinen neuen, besseren Zeugnis?



Du kannst dich täglich aufs Neue bewerben.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2012)

Du kannst es ja so machen wie Menderes von DSDS. So hartnäckig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Achte aber darauf, dass du nicht zum Stalker wirst, die Übergänge sind fließend.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Eine weitere Frage:

ich bewirb mich ja vor meinem Abi. Was ist, wenn ich für ein duales Studium angenommen werde, dann das Abi aber verhaue?
Ich kann ja nicht mehr rausgeschmissen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage:
> 
> ich bewirb mich ja vor meinem Abi. Was ist, wenn ich für ein duales Studium angenommen werde, dann das Abi aber verhaue?
> Ich kann ja nicht mehr rausgeschmissen werden.


 
Öhm... "bewerbe" nicht "bewirb". 

Klar kannst du gefeuert werden, denn das Abitur ist ja ist ja Bedingung, dass du den Platz bekommst, verhaust du es, bekommst du den Platz nicht.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

sry, hab nebenbei skyrim gezockt 

Aber vor meinem Abi unterschreibe ich den Vertrag ja schon. Also habe ich den Platz schon sicher.  Ist da eine Bedingung drin, die besagt, dass ich wenn ich mich verschlechtere der Vertrag ungültig ist?


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

Das könnte sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> Aber vor meinem Abi unterschreibe ich den Vertrag ja schon. Also habe ich den Platz schon sicher.  Ist da eine Bedingung drin, die besagt, dass ich wenn ich mich verschlechtere der Vertrag ungültig ist?


 
Du musst den Vertrag schon lesen. Ich gehe jede Wette darauf ein, dass da irgendeine Klausel drin steht, was passiert, wenn du das Abi nicht schaffst.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte, dass du als Unternehmer weißt, was in so ein Vertrag im allgemeinen steht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Erstens bin ich kein Unternehmer sondern ein ganz, ganz, ganz kleiner Angestellter, mit einem richtig, richtig, richtig miesen Hungerlohn. 

Und zweitens gibts bei uns keine, die sich bewerben und dann das Abitur verhauen, sowas wird schon vorher aussortiert.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

dann habe ich was falsch verstanden 

wie wollt ihr Leute denn aussortieren, ohne zu wissen, dass sie ihr Abi verhauen werden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> wie wollt ihr Leute denn aussortieren, ohne zu wissen, dass sie ihr Abi verhauen werden?


 
Du schaust dir die Noten an und wenn einer einen Schnitt von 1,9 hat, wird der kaum sein Abi verhauen. 
Außerdem redest du ja mit denen, du kannst also einschätzen wie motiviert die sind und bisher hatte ich noch keinen, der nicht motiviert war.
Aber Hauptschüler haben wir auch, so ist das nicht.


----------



## batmaan (10. Januar 2012)

aber man weiß ja nie..panik attacken, spicken...soll es alles schon gegeben haben.

Wie für die selbe Stelle nimmt ihr auch hauptschüler?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

batmaan schrieb:


> aber man weiß ja nie..panik attacken, spicken...soll es alles schon gegeben haben.



Ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen.
Kennst du eigentlich welche, die tatsächlich noch einen Spickzettel benutzen?



batmaan schrieb:


> Wie für die selbe Stelle nimmt ihr auch hauptschüler?


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob wir einen Quoten-Hauptschüler haben, ich hab das nur aus Höflichkeit gegenüber den wissensfernen Schulabgängern gesagt.


----------



## Icejester (10. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du eigentlich welche, die tatsächlich noch einen Spickzettel benutzen?


 
Was würde man heute denn sonst benutzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was würde man heute denn sonst benutzen?


 
Pads, Handys, Beamer, Huds, Ohrhörer, etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2012)

Alles auffälliger.

Und bitte ein bißchen mehr beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, so ists bei uns in der Stadt, wobei ich nicht glaube das es in anderen Städten auf den Hauptschulen anders aussieht, außer vllt. in Bayern und BW


 
Also ich komme aus BW und ich muss dir sagen, dass Problem mit den Hauptschulen ist überall das gleiche... auch bei uns sind dort mindestens die hälfte nur Immigranten, vorallem Türken... ich bin der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr aktiv und da ich auf nem Dorf wohne, sind da natürlich auch die ganzen Bauern mit dabei  und da waren einige von auf der Hauptschule und was die teilweise erzählt haben ist nicht mehr schön... Also ich würde so einen nicht unbedingt einstellen.

Aber nun back to topic, ich möchte ja dem Te helfen 

Zufällig mache ich auch ein Duales Studium, von daher wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast, kannst mir auch gern eine pm schicken das schonmal vorweg

Zu der Notengeschichte, muss ich dir leider recht geben... es wird viel zu sehr auf den Schnitt geachtet, was eig. totaler Blödsinn ist, weil da bekommen die definitv nicht nur die besten (die 1,0 mal außen vor).

Eine Behauptung ohne Begründung ist natürlich schlecht, deswegen hol ich mal aus

1. Kann man das Abitur eig. deutschlandweit schon nicht vergleichen, da Bildung ja Ländersache ist und in einige Bundesländern doch nicht ganz so viel von den Schülern abverlangt wird, wie ich Studium feststellen musste (da kommt dann des öfteren mal, nö kennen wir nicht, haben wir in der Schule nicht gemacht... da denk ich mir dann nur immer wtf, was habt ihr dann gemacht)

2. Wenn man dann ehrlich ist, kann man das Abitur nicht mal auf der gleichen Schule richtig vergleichen, da man unterschiedliche Lehrer hat und bei manchen kriegst einfach die Noten für nichts tun geschenkt... ich war zwar immer froh, dass ich Lehrer hatte, bei der dann jede Klausur auf Abi niveau war (teilweise fand ich es sogar schwerer), weil man einfach mehr gelernt hat und der Lehrer meinte "Des mach mer einfach so, dann könnt ihrs im Abi ". Der Nachteil davon ist halt, man hat halt nicht überall 15 Punkte und es kann teilweise dann auch mal net ganz so gut Notenmäßig aussehen, obwohl man richtig was gelernt hat (fachlich gesehen).

3. Wird auch nicht unterschieden ob man auf einem Beruflichen Gymnasium war oder einem normalen... zumindest machen das viele Betriebe so leider nicht... und das ist der größte fail in meinen Augen
Ich find es ist ein Unterschied ob jemand auf einem WG war und auch in Wirtschaft eine gute Punktzahl hat oder jemand der auf einem allgemein bildenden war und halt in so Fächern wie Musik, BK und so schrott überall ne 1 hat (Und ich sehs in meinem Studium, da gibts mehr als genug von) und dass die dann den Vorzug bekommen und zum Einstellungstest eingeladen werden ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Ich war auf nem WG und hatte noch 4 stündig Physik und wollte Wirtschaftsingenieurswesen oder Wirtschaftsinformatik (was ich jetzt mache) studieren und du glaubst nicht wie viel Absagen ich kassiert hab, weil ich net einen 1, Schnitt hatte(Vorallem bei Wirtschaftsingenieurswesen)... (Und ich hatte Wirtschafts und Physik immer 13/14 Punkte)... Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die noch nie BWL hatten, weiß ich was in dem Bereich auf mich zukommt und denk nicht boah geil, werd ich halt mal Manager (und es ist erschreckend wie viele Leute das denken die BWL machen und es davor noch nie hatten ) und ich bin jetzt mit dem 3 Semester fertig und zumindest in Sachen BWL, kam nichts auf mich zu, was ich nicht schon in der Schule hatte (da sogar teilweise ausführlicher...) Ich finds auch erschreckend ich bin bei mir im Kurs einer von 4 Stück die Physik hatten (bei 36 Leuten) und wenn man die andern mal frägt, was sie genommen haben kriegt man meist zu Antwort Bio, weil da kann man ja auswendig lernen 
So jetzt hab ich mich aber genug darüber ausgelassen 

Ich kann dir nur sagen, immer schön weiter bewerben, irgendwann findest du eine Firma die dich einlädt, die eben nicht so doof ist... bei mir wars auch eine große Und du darfst zum Einstellungstest und siehe da ich hatte fast überall in den Tests die volle Punktzahl, was andere nicht hatten Der Schnitt ist einfach doch nicht alles 

Aus welcher Region kommst du eig? Weil dann könnte man dir eventuell noch einige Firmen nennen bzw. muss es unbedingt BWL only sein? Ich kann dir davon eig. nur abraten.... Nimm lieber einen Mixed Studiengang, ist zwar streßiger, weil du mehr Klausuren und Vorlesungen hast... Aber du hast danach auch mehr Möglichkeiten und kannst selbstverständlich auch eine BWL Tätigkeit machen, wenns den unbedingt sein muss Mit dem kleinen Vorteil, dass du bessere Chancen hast, weil du dich einfach mit den Produkten besser auskennst (technisch) ist bei uns zumindest so, viele Von den Vertrieblern waren wiwler oder wiler.

Ich mache z.b. gerade einen kaufmännischen Einsatz im Sales und das ist nur langweilig... die Arbeit dort ist meiner Meinung nach hivi geschäft und nicht fordernd...(Obwohl ich der Assistent vom Sales Manager bin und es mir so vorkommt, dass er mir jede Arbeit, die er machen sollte gibt) Im Sommer bin ich in einer Entwicklungsabteilung gewesen und dort war es um Welten besser! Es war richtig abwechslungsreich und fordernd und man hat wirklich richtig cool Sachen gemacht/gesehen  Also überleg es dir wirklich gut, ob du ein reines BWL Studium machen möchtest....

Jetzt hab ich aber vergessen, was ich zum Schluß noch sagen wollte  Vielleicht fällt es mir wieder ein 

Du solltest dich aufjedenfall nicht zu spät bewerben!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## batmaan (15. Januar 2012)

Danke Bärenmarke! hast ne pm


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem 

Ich hoff meine Antworten sind auch zufriedenstellend


----------

